# Halco Poltergeist and other HB's



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm planning a trip to Tassie in October to target Flathead, Aus. Salmon, and anything else that is silly enough to take my lure.

I want to stock up on some HB lures.

Has anyone had experience with the Poltergeist lures? I like the look of them. Any other lures you'd suggest? Clearly they ecogear SX's will get a vote.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

The polterguist is one of my favorite fresh water lures. It has caught 90% of the bass I have landed. Great lure. Have a look at the Scorpions also.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Chillihilli said:


> I'm planning a trip to Tassie in October to target Flathead, Aus. Salmon, and anything else that is silly enough to take my lure.


Let us know some dates soon Chilli I will try and line up a day or 2 off. Are you coming down by plane or car(and ferry)? Ans if by car are you bringing the Yak?



Chillihilli said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Poltergeist lures? I like the look of them. Any other lures you'd suggest? Clearly they ecogear SX's will get a vote.


I do most of my Flattie catching with SP's, but am about to try out Ecogear SX40's on Trout shortly, will let you know how they go.


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi John,

We're heading for Binalong Bay in the North East near St. Helens. Not sure if that's anywhere near you.

We're coming by car. My mate is taking his stink boat and I'll have the yak on the roof of my car.

I've been looking at the SX's online, but I can't seem to find a decent colour catalog anywhere. I've seen Gatesy's pic of an SX that is kind of pink top, cream bottom with pink tiger stripes. I reckon that would be dynamite on flatties.

There was a great Halco site with their entire range, which makes it very easy to order them.

Failing that, it's a trip to Anaconda or GotOne or something like that.


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> The polterguist is one of my favorite fresh water lures. It has caught 90% of the bass I have landed. Great lure. Have a look at the Scorpions also.


Thanks for tip Greg. Do you buy them in the shop or online?

John, what's your fave SP for Flatties? I really need to practice my SP work, as I have had bugger all success to date.

cheers Chilli.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I wouldn't get too hung up on lure colours for flatties. Pink is supposed to be the gun colour but I don't think they will pass up anything that moves near them. I choose lure colours on the basis of water clarity and cloud cover. Dark/solid colours in turbid water, translucent/light patterns in clear water. Natural patterns when sunny, bling when cloudy.

Agree that Ecogear do a lousy job of product information. Funny thing is they seem to do local packaging, or at least used to. Might also find that the older patterns, including the one you describe, are hard to find. You are after colour 304 - Hawkesbury River 'Red Eye Killer'!

If flatties are your target it is important to have a range of lures to match the water depths that you are targeting. The poltergeists come in a range of depths, all of which are deeper than the SX. The scorpions also cover a couple of depths. Be prepared to have flatties swallow your lure and saw through the line. For this reason it can be better to drift and jig an sp for flatties or to cast and retrieve and sp for them. Most of the time you'll get your fish and keep your lure so its just a matter of judgement.

For aussie salmon, larger diving minnows are the go, like Halco Laser Pro and Rapala CD7. The red head pattern has been most consistent for me. Also pays to have a metal slug or an sp at the ready in case they are feeding on the surface - just cast to the edge of the school and rip the lure past them. The poltergeist is likely to take sambos too.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Chilli,
Reckon you'll love your tassie trip. Georges bay at St Helens should be a great spot for some yak fishin (a bit to exposed for my little SIK but I've waded and shorebashed parts of it and scored flatties, bream and trevally on sps and spoons), its an awesome mixed fishery especially for salmon, trevally and tailor but also bream, garfish and flatties. Can't help with the poltergiest but definitely bring some sps or you can source them and other good lures locally at got one in launceston or St helens bait and tackle. Gulp sandworms, single tailed grubs and bass minnows are the moxt obvious SP candidates, esp. for bream. The Scamander river is another spot well worth checking out for a bream or ten and down around freycinet is great yakkin and squidding. Then obivously there are numerous trout options as well.
Enjoy.
Cheers
col.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Chillihilli said:


> John, what's your fave SP for Flatties? I really need to practice my SP work, as I have had bugger all success to date.
> 
> cheers Chilli.


No one particular favourite, just about anything will do for Flatties they aren't that fussy. I have often found the more outrageous the colour the more the flatties go for it.

Wrasseman is right you will love your fishing in those areas, some of the best fishing in Tassie is up around that area.

While you will be a fair way from where I am, I might try to get the weekend off and come up there if possible, just have to run it past the cheese'n'kisses first. :roll:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Chilli, mate if you are planning on targeting trout and atlantics in the impoundments also while down here, bring some Tilson Minnows. Personally I wouldn't consider trolling for these fish without one of these in the water. As far as SPs goes for any of the fresh or saltwater species, Gulps are hard to beat. While i find that the flatchaps aren't fussy and will hit almost anything gulps still take more fish. Bring some squid jigs also as the Calamari are thick as down here and there are some XOS examples early in the season.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for your input. I've just placed an order for a couple of HB's from campbells, and some owner trebles for replacement on my existing HB's. I'm worse than a woman shopping for shoes when it comes to shopping for lures.

I'll post up a picture of my collection when they arrive for the hell of it.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

chilli..... for australian salmon i have found any metal lure will get smashed and trevaly like them too. the halco twisty on a 1-3 kilo rod and 6 lb fireline.......lookout for a good time.


----------

